# white algae on java moss?



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Better pictures


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

it might be that its just getting use to your water conditions but im not sure i have the same problem right now in my 75G


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Could it be Bryozoa? It looks very similar to me. That or dying BBA.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't think its BBA never had it in the tank before. When I first moved it to the 55g tank 3days later I got that white stuff I took some out and put in beach with water nothing it was still on there I even put straight bleach still nothing lol this stuff don't want to come off. I think ill try excel today with a patch of moss and see if that does the trick I hope.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know really but it almost looks like some sort of fungus...


----------

